# Hi Guys!



## FlexedOut (Sep 10, 2015)

New here. 20 years old and have been lifting since I was 13. Currently going to school for exercise science and have been thinking about trying out the Physique division sometime soon.


----------



## Riles (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## brazey (Sep 11, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

